# Can someone explain AMKA?



## Cosmasad1 (Feb 1, 2021)

Hello all,

Can someone explain AMKA to me and whether an Cypriot citizen but resident of the U.S. moving to Greece to live and work at the age of 35 would be entitled to it? My son is planning to move to Greece next summer and we are wondering if he should be signed up for AMKA and how much it costs.

Thank you.


----------

